# Who feeds table scraps?



## Jester's King (Mar 12, 2010)

My dog is now fully transitioned to pmr, including organs and a full variety of proteins. I've searched for threads regarding table scraps and haven't found any first hand experiences... I read that Dr. Lonsdale does say scraps can be a way of keeping the cost down. I throw plenty of good food in the composter, so wouldn't mind keeping the cost of feeding my dog down, even if just a bit.
I'm not at all interested in a debate on whether or not to feed scraps, or that they aren't necessary, etc... but just peoples actual experience. How often do you give scraps? Is there any advise people have for incorporating the table scraps, i.e. a little several days per week? Should I avoid an entire meal of scraps to keep stools consistent? etc...


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

I think you have to define what you think are 'scraps' versus what I think are 'scraps'. If you mean the fatty discards from the meat, or bits of potato skin I didn't eat, or the bruised part from a peach, then no - I don't feed that.

However... if you mean actual parts of the same dinner we are having, then yeah - I might feed some of that. 

The difference is semantics here is crucial.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Jester's King said:


> I read that Dr. Linsdale does say scraps can be a way of keeping the cost down.


I know Tom Lonsdale and have discussed and disagreed with him on this subject several times. To give him credit, he doesn't recommend it but says, "it won't do any harm and MAY do some good."

After saying that, we always feed our dogs and cats any leftover meat from our meals. We also bring home doggy bags of meat only whenever we go out to restaurants.



> Should I avoid an entire meal of scraps to keep stools consistent? etc...


If you want to feed scraps, go ahead. Like Tom says, it won't do any harm and MIGHT do some good. Personally I prefer not to feed my dogs carbs but have no qualms about feeding cooked leftover meats even if they have a few spices in them. Of course we NEVER feed cooked bones.


----------



## Jester's King (Mar 12, 2010)

By scraps, I'm speaking of left overs from what I eat. Much as RFD says he gives, but I would probably include some carbs, primarily meat though. I would of course avoid things like the "fatty discards" of meat or things that I didn't feel fit for me to eat. I've always felt my dogs should eat as well as I do. Just didn't know the best way to feed a dog until coming to this site.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

We will feed the dogs table scraps when we have left over meat or if I have cooked left over squash as they like it:biggrin:. The dogs always get to lick the plates whether or not there is anything left on it or not just because they think they are getting something.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We always give our dogs the scraps from our dinners. We call them our "pre-wash cycle" LOL.

The few times I have given the dogs scraps of veggies, especially potatoes, our dogs tend to vomit them back up. Its like now that their bodies are accustomed to digesting raw meat, they just can't digest carbs anymore. As long as its not a huge portion of their diet I don't see why it would be harmful to give your dog a bit of left over rice, yogurt, cheese, etc.

We also give our dogs fruits and carrots sometimes as treats.


----------



## Huskyluv (Jun 25, 2010)

We give our dogs leftover/extra meats from our meals but the table scraps we give them are pretty much limited to meats, maybe the occasional other item that falls down and hits the floor on accident. :wink:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I do the same with mine, anything left over I have no worries about giving it to her, unless it is fried, extra spicy or overly processed food. But I won't let her have any carbs like pizza crust or bread if I can help it.
What my other half does behind my back is probably another story.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

No way!! like a month ago my parents where feeding leftovers from their plate to my pup when I wasen't looking and he gain the double of his wait in less than 15 days 

He even didn't wanted to eat his normal food since they where feeding him canned wieners, cow stomach spicy soup, fried chicken, cheese, condimented cooked ground meat, etc..

His vet was really mad when he found out he gained that weight and put him on a diet later they confesed to me they were feeding him the scraps plus more kibble, 'case "he was crying always when we were eating, so we thought he wasen't eating enough"


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

not anymore....

our system works out pretty well in that our leftovers become part of something else, like a hash, sans potatoes....or a stew....or honey's lunch...

rarely do we throw food away...then again, we rarely eat starches or bread and salad lasts us a week...and the dogs never get carbs.

when we do eat out, we don't bring it home...it's a treat for us to eat out....not our way of eating on a day to day basis....


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

my dogs get scraps daily. honestly, i have always had the bad habit of feeding them tidbits of what i am eating. very small tidbits, but im sure it adds up through the day.
Fruits are a big hit with my crew, and me.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky gets any meat scraps we have leftover. He actually will refuse any carbs or vegies and will spit them on the floor where Chelsy will gobble them up (we say he is feeding the Lhasa) so we don't even give him anything but the meat. He spits out french fries, cookies, potato chips, anything that is not meat.....and this is a dog that eats kibble! His only weakness is ice cream and cereal bowl lickins. 

Chelsy would eat anything and actually goes around vacuuming the floor for crumbs so she doesn't get leftovers. She's gained weight on the grain free food and is currently on a diet. She's been caught with non-food item's in her mouth......kind of like Satchel in the "Get Fuzzy" comic ... "Is it food - no, not so much."


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Never ever ever.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm a member of the clean plate club!:smile: My dogs would starve if they waited for table scraps roflmao


----------



## merlin371 (Jul 26, 2010)

I try and not give the dog food that i eat but sometimes when i'm eating he just comes up to me with his face that seems like he hasent eaten anything in the past 2 week, how can they always pull that off? and i end up giving in and give him some food, but I wouldnt give him stuff i trowh away like coocked bones and things like that.

My dog does go mad for bread tho, it's really funny in the morning because the bread that was left over from the night before he knows is on the counter and that he'll get it, so when we wake up he starts jumping trying to tell us to give him the bread


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

merlin371 said:


> I try and not give the dog food that i eat but sometimes when i'm eating he just comes up to me with his face that seems like he hasent eaten anything in the past 2 week, how can they always pull that off? and i end up giving in and give him some food, but I wouldnt give him stuff i trowh away like coocked bones and things like that.
> 
> My dog does go mad for bread tho, it's really funny in the morning because the bread that was left over from the night before he knows is on the counter and that he'll get it, so when we wake up he starts jumping trying to tell us to give him the bread


Sounds like he has you trained well :wink:


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

we feed "scraps". but our scraps consist of chicken and beef. Like if im carving up a roast or carving a bird. Usually i throw them about 1/8 of what im cutting up


----------

